# Bring back purple!



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm sure how appropriate this thread is, but if you like purple... speak up.

I'm a big fan of purple. I would love to see Chris King bring back purple to their entire line up. Purple hubs, purple headsets, and the new purple bottom brackets.

If you like purple, and want Chris King to do purple again email them. Make it known to them there is a market for such a color.

http://chrisking.com/company/comp_contactus

I just did. Hopefully other purple lovers will do the same.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

dude guy here likes purple here, too:

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=26416&cat=


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

banks said:


>


Nice camel toe....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We like purple...but its old school.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I see Chris King has rejected purple but is now introducing brown ano!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Has to be cool - the Decepticons liked it.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I suggested to King that they do a limited run of turquoise and 3DV a year or so ago. The fellow who replied back commented that he liked the idea, but they would have to consider it based on the market.

Cane Creek obviously showed a 110 headset in 3DV at interbike. Still not listed as an available color on their site.

I'm not really a HUGE fan of 3DV, but I like it. I fell into a 3DV phase recently kind of as an afterthought. I posted a question here asking where all the 3DV and Turquoise parts had disappeared to since you really don't see them as often as you might expect. For whatever reason that triggered a desire to build up the McMahon as a 3DV nightmare. It's getting there.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I like my purple Karakoram.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Street and BMX people are all over it these days.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

bushpig said:


> I see Chris King has rejected purple but is now introducing brown ano!


See lots of brown ano out here..just leave black ano in the sun


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My brother had a teal Rockadile years ago with purple EVERYTHING. It looked cool as hell in 1992, One of my friends had it in his shed and I saw it a while back and thought oh no... That thing is hideous.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

rad. an opportunity to post this pic yet again. the new chromag bars (granted, 30" o/s riser bars may have limited interest / relevance amongst the vintage crowd. nevertheless: cool!).


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

I used to have a bell helmet that was purple and everyone would laugh when I went out for a ride "Hey nice PURPLE HELMET!!!!"

The helmet had a sudden crash and was returned using the crash replacement. Talk about feeling like a D#ck Head, what was I thinking?

True story.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice camel toe....


Dude, that is so wrong and so hilariously funny at the same time.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

My '93 GT Backwoods was all purple...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Purple is back!!!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I saw a green Niner single speed with purple Ringle Zooka and other purple parts on it at the local bike shop, recently. As much as I hate purple and 29ers, it looked good.


----------



## outforawhile (Apr 17, 2010)

damas y caballeros

let me introduce to you....









deep purple ! aka the flying bishop 

supervitus steel frame handcrafted by Roger Roche (Saint-Etienne France)
original gipiemme cranckset (52x42 : OMG ! needed a mtb cassette)
aksium wheels
21lbs with brooks seat

presently in commuter setting but will climb the ventoux this summer


----------



## GilroyGuy (Apr 16, 2010)

It's the Easter bike!


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

Purple is Ghey!


----------



## outforawhile (Apr 17, 2010)

your front hub is not anodized : shame on you !
it's a terrible faute de goût


----------



## outforawhile (Apr 17, 2010)

your coyote is not anodized : shame on you !
it's a terrible faute de goût


----------



## GilroyGuy (Apr 16, 2010)

No... But the crank bolt is!


----------



## GilroyGuy (Apr 16, 2010)

oops...


----------



## GilroyGuy (Apr 16, 2010)

Barney, ghey. The bike, sick.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Dog looks embarrassed. I can relate...


----------



## GilroyGuy (Apr 16, 2010)

No respect.....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Every once in a while I get a purple itch that needs to be scratched......










Damn the guys who invented Ebay and Paypal 

Steve


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Every once in a while I get a purple itch that needs to be scratched......l
> Steve


I think Kroil will take care of that itch....but it won't smell good


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice camel toe....


spotted this place a few weeks ago...and no, I didn't go in 

(but there was a familiar looking Bronco in the parking lot....just sayin )


----------



## GilroyGuy (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the welds. Retro for sure. Nice piece. A high tech wedgy. Crap, I've got a purple King 1" threaded head bearing on my old bike. I got it because I broke the stearer tube on my Zochi XC 300 and never wanted to be there again.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Eventually these will make it on a build for the wife. Thanks for posting the link from Universal Cycles. I've been sitting on the headset for years and wanted some hubs to go with it. Now I have a matching set.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

SOFTBUTT said:


> I've been sitting on the headset for years and wanted some hubs to go with it.


Would think sitting on the headset would have beeen uncomfortable...adding those hubs sounds downright painful 

seriously, nice parts though 

.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

We all need to band together and convince Chris King they need to bring back Purple.

They have already done the impossible. They are offering their R45 hubs with Campagnolo freehub bodies shortly... Why can't they start up a tank of acid and add in purple dye?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No doubt. 3DV would be awesome.


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 95 violet pearl (aka purple) cannondale with purple ringle hubs, purple qr seatclamp, purple cable barrels, purple brake levers/brakes, and grips and i love it. Long live 1990s purple.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Post a pic!


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Profile's got some new mountain bike hubs that will be available in purple

2012 Profile Elite Hubs - First Look - Pinkbike.com


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

I put NOS 3dv all over my build several years ago and have regretted it ever since. For me, I should have gone black ano or silver. :madman: No funds to justify changing it out. Just sayin..............


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

fat-tony said:


> I put NOS 3dv all over my build several years ago and have regretted it ever since. For me, I should have gone black ano or silver. :madman: No funds to justify changing it out. Just sayin..............


If the stuff is still in good condition, ebay it. It should sell for much more than the comparable black or silver parts.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

@Fat-Tony- post things up on the trade thread, you maybe able to get the equivalent but in "not purple".
Best of luck, either way


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

fat tony, I like purple. Tell me what you're looking to swap. pm me if you're interested in trades.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> @Fat-Tony- post things up on the trade thread, you maybe able to get the equivalent but in "not purple".
> Best of luck, either way


better suggestion than mine


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Go here. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Killer purple Chris King bits. :thumbsup:


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

ameybrook said:


> Street and BMX people are all over it these days.


i was just about to say this lol


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Not a big fan of purple.

Now, 3D Violet, that's another story !!!!


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Cheers! said:


> Post a pic!


I will get to the camera this weekend and post one!


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I like a little bit of purple that only comes out to play late in the afternoon, or when the sun is just right....


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Nu skool meets old school.








DBR Axis TT, if you're wondering.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just picked this bad boy up for free, purple and all.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

got purple Ringle water bottle cages, purple Pauls Love Levers, purple Machine Tech brakes and woulda had purple Chris King hubs if wheelset hadn't already been built and sold to me at such a low price.....


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

My tribute to purple. A 1992 Stumpjumper complete with reflectors and original tires. The owner said it was hanging in his garage for 15 years. He wasn't kidding. I even got the original owners manual. It's getting dark in Ohio so the pics aren't too great.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> fat tony, I like purple. Tell me what you're looking to swap. pm me if you're interested in trades.


Not sure if I want to go through with the effort yet, but here is a photo of the bike with it's 3dv parts. Phil Wood hubs are custom anodized purple. They came out a little dark but still match pretty nicely.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

fat-tony said:


> Not sure if I want to go through with the effort yet, but here is a photo of the bike with it's 3dv parts. Phil Wood hubs are custom anodized purple. They came out a little dark but still match pretty nicely.


ha! I think that looks good.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

fat-tony said:


> Not sure if I want to go through with the effort yet, but here is a photo of the bike with it's 3dv parts. Phil Wood hubs are custom anodized purple. They came out a little dark but still match pretty nicely.


I for one think it came out great. I like the 3DV of the selected components as a complement to the lavender color of the frame. Only thing I'd change-I'd lose the bar ends

Which shifters are you using?


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

love those XT top mounts.......everyone thought me and a buddy were nuts in 96' when I put a set on my Adroit and my friend put Suntour top mounts on his Attitude lol....btw beautiful bike!


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

datasurfer said:


> I for one think it came out great. I like the 3DV of the selected components as a complement to the lavender color of the frame. Only thing I'd change-I'd lose the bar ends
> 
> Which shifters are you using?


7 speed XT thumb shifters utilizing the ghost click for an 8 speed set up. Thanks for the compliments. Folks have seen it posted here before and are probably a little tired of it. I think I am a little with the 3dv


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

My "deep purple" 1996 Trek 7000 converted to singlespeed. Love this bike!


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

fat-tony said:


> 7 speed XT thumb shifters utilizing the ghost click for an 8 speed set up.


The only way to shift :thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Street and BMX people are all over it these days.


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres my purple monster, had the bike since high school when it was new in 95. It takes ballz to ride a purple bike these days, where back in the 90s it was the norm.....


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Bro! What is that cable hanger? (The one that looks like an eye, with a big bolt in the center of it.)


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

used to have a set of those cable hangers on my wifes bike until some punk stole the bike...funny thing is that's the only thing she seems to remember about the bike. if you ever want to sell it put me first in line


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had it since i was 15 too lol. Its an eyeball i picked up at the lbs back in 1995. Will do.


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is the bike with all the accesories stripped off - i like it this way better, light and simple. Ive still been toying with the idea of switching the frame to another old school one but im not sure. Maybe a black monster fat or something that would match the ringle purple hubs and stem. Ti would be cool as well.


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Purple is not a crime !
The best color for components on tititanium bikes&#8230;










https://forums.mtbr.com/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

csm929 said:


> Here is the bike with all the accesories stripped off - i like it this way better, light and simple. Ive still been toying with the idea of switching the frame to another old school one but im not sure. Maybe a black monster fat or something that would match the ringle purple hubs and stem. Ti would be cool as well.


Put knobbies back on it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

24pouces said:


> Purple is not a crime !
> The best color for components on tititanium bikes&#8230;


Thats a good looking bike and build there! Very well thought out....right down to the use of lime green grips and housing to match the decal. Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes this weekend im going to, i was using this on the street for awhile but i hate the slicks.


----------



## jjvh66 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok knobbies back on and ready to roll.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

mmmmMMMmmm lots of purple goodies!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

24pouces said:


> Purple is not a crime !
> The best color for components on tititanium bikes&#8230;


Sweet! I like it and great pictures! I hope you post more pics of your bikes here!


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Sweet! I like it and great pictures! I hope you post more pics of your bikes here!


Yes 24, you must have more purple......


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

broomhandle said:


> Yes 24, you must have more purple......


He needs some purple Grafton pedals!


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

He probably has some.....


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Bump!! Bring it back!!! I got the headset for my bronson but missed out on a ceramic bottom bracket


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

i'm down with purple


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

when I worked at the LBS back in the day, we had a saying- "friends don't let friends ride purple". It changed to neon when that fad came out too.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought this Yo in the back a few years ago with the intent of putting a more masculine paint job back on it. Have not done that yet, so technically, it's post worthy.

:blush:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Puuullleasseee don't paint it. That is a beautiful paint job. If you can't handle it, there's plenty of people secure enough to rock it. 

Great bike. Build it up already!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

smithjss said:


> I bought this Yo a few years ago with the intent of putting a more masculine paint job back on it. Have not done that yet, so technically, it's post worthy.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> View attachment 820329


Build it and ride with manly confidence!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Used to have pink brake cable housings too.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

too many projects at the moment but it's in the queue. Your goose is money btw. Very nice!


CCMDoc said:


> Used to have pink brake cable housings too.
> 
> View attachment 820391


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

CCMDoc,
Are those Grafton pedals on that un-manly bike?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

bucktruck said:


> CCMDoc,
> Are those Grafton pedals on that un-manly bike?


Yes indeedy


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

*Pink is the new purple*

This is how I'm building up my XXL Race. It's a work in progress - maybe I need more purple to accent the pink...you know...to make it more manly.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I have finally met my life goal.

I present to you my Lynskey Pro29 with the elusive 3DV color scheme.

Build with choice parts with the weight weenie mindset. I'll present the parts list shortly. The Stan's goup finally sealed up the tires. Took 3 overnight sessions and adding more goup and shaking + rolling + laying flat.

Hoping to get a ride in this afternoon at the local single-track.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Purple is Paul Components color of the month.

Custom Color Anodizing from Paul Component Engineering


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> when I worked at the LBS back in the day, we had a saying- "friends don't let friends ride purple". It changed to neon when that fad came out too.


back in the 90s, our shop saying was "purple is the fastest color"


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Found out at Interbike last week that White Industries and Chris King are both making purple parts again.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

No purple here but my sons bike has a touch:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Is CK producing for stock?

They did a limited run this year, I knew that, and ordered some, but this would be news some of my customers will be excited about if it's true...


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Is CK producing for stock?
> 
> They did a limited run this year, I knew that, and ordered some, but this would be news some of my customers will be excited about if it's true...


i selfishly hope not, having hastily purchased a set of hubs and headset from the limited run!


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

klasse said:


> i'm down with purple


Me _so_ jelly!


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Pro-Stop full floating brakes (mechanically actuated hydrolic) on Pulstar hubs with Mountain Cycles Suspenders.


1991 Cannondale SE 1000


I have changed the tires and saddle to something more appropriate. I am doing a bit of detailing and will try to get some better pic's and start a thread on this bike in awhile. In the mean time...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Flex stem included.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I have yet to see Gogol Bordello, but I think it would be exhausting to hang out with those guys.....

Best song tie in ever, BTW.

Oh, the bike kicks 3DV butt, made all the better by being a Cannondale!

You ever want to get $450 for it, you let me know, but for now, I just hope you own it and love it, and aren't posting it, fishing for buyers.....


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Uh well, the guy I got from was sitting on it for a while trying to get $450 for it locally, I actually traded a Roland mountain tandem from the early '90s and some misc. Campy road parts and came out with a little $ on top of the deal.
No, no, not fishing, just sharing. It's one of those bikes kind of like my Slingshot, way more fun to look at than to ride (...uh oh, I think I see a bunch of Sling' freaks coming with pitchforks... )


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Awesome 

So the purple actually stays on that rotor?


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

so exactly how mad would you be if someone squeezed one of your brake levers at the meet? :-D

very cool project!


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah the anno stays on the rotors, like I said, way more fun to look at than ride. It will hang from the rafters at the shop where I work where there's a pretty decent collection of evolutionary dead ends of the MTB world. That's a project for another time, collecting a bunch of pic's and posting them here.
Thing about this bike is that someone went to a LOT of effort to polish the frame, collect a bunch of purple stuff and anodize a bunch of stuff that I'm pretty sure never came in purple. There's not much evidence of the bike being used. Was it maybe done for a show?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Grafton pedals?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

A show piece for an ano company perhaps, too mix and match to be anyone elses show piece....

Cannondale did have polished frames, always kind of lustworthy IMHO.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*Did someone say purple?*


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not strictly VRC, but it's got some street cred, being the OG color for the model, a nice mix of decidedly VRC parts, and the recently released gum wall Nates, which make the purple rims pop much better than the blackwalls it was sporting.

I give you the ultimate Barney bike.....

Yay purple!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

OK - that's a pretty darn cool pugsley. The tone on tone action is working for me and looks like a cartoon VRC.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

GMF said:


> OK - that's a pretty darn cool pugsley. The tone on tone action is working for me and looks like a cartoon VRC.


Thanks! Fun project.

Yeah, as anyone doing an ano theme knows, matchy matchy is near impossible, I just decided to run with it....


----------

